# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Λαγουδακι παρατημενο......... S.O.S

## xarhs

Παιδια ενας φιλος βρηκε λαγουδακι μικρο παρατημενο................

βοηθεια δεν ξερω πως να το βοηθησω.............


η κουνελα θηλαζει ακομα τα κουνελακια της........ αμα ανακατεψουμε το λαγουδακι με τη μυρωδια απο τα κουνελακια με καποιο τροπο θα μπερδευτει η κουνελα να το θηλαξει και αυτο???????

----------


## mitsman

Η μαμα του ηταν καπου εκει γυρω.... δεν επρεπε να το παρετε..... τωρα δεν ξερω!!!!

----------


## xarhs

μιτσ και εγω αυτο ειπα................. γιατι η μανα τα εχει σκορπια και τα ταιζει ξεχωριστα και μια φορα τη μερα


αλλα μαλλον κατι αλλο θα συνεβη....... δεν ξερω


το πηραν παντως

----------


## xarhs

παιδια το εφερε στο σπιτι μας το λαγουδακι...........

τελικα το καημενο μπηκε σε περιφραγμενο χωρο και η μανα δεν μπορουσε να το ταισει λογικα

εγω ειπα να παει να το αφησει αμεσως πισω............ αλλα αυτος εχει σκοπο να το κρατησει και οχι να το απελευθερωσει

θελει να το βαλει σε κτημα ελευθερο..... αμα ζησει

----------


## xarhs

να κλειδωσει το θεμα παιδια................................ ειμαι πολυ στεναχωρημενος γιατι το λαγουδακι θα το δωσει σε εκτροφεα και θα το κλεισει σε κλουβι......

εγω ειμαι μακρια και δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα............  το θελει εκτροφεας λαγων για ανανεωση αιματος και αυτος που το βρηκε αποφασιζει και θα παρει ανταλλαγμα

 :sad:  :sad:  :sad:  :sad: 

ολα στο βωμο του χρηματος τελικα......

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Σε ποια περιοχη ειναι αυτος που βρηκε το λαγουδακι?

----------


## xarhs

σε χωριο εξω απο το αγρινιο...........

----------


## xarhs

τελικα το εδωσαν στον εκτροφεα και θα το βαλει σε μανα με λαγουδακια να το ταισει................

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Εαν επιτρεται, τι πηρε ο φιλος σου για ανταλλαγμα?

----------


## xarhs

θα παρει ζευγαρι λαγους εκτροφειου..................... και μας ειπε να τους εχουμε μαζι γιατι αυτος δεν ξερει

----------

